
Microsoft: “Yeah, We Tried To Acquire Facebook.” - danielamitay
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/09/fritz-lanman-microsoft-tried-to-acquire-facebook/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
smallhands
15 billio... Sweet jesus Are they talking dollars?!

